# wet look outdoor fence and deck



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Built a fence and deck and about to 'stain' it.
My wife says she likes the look of it just after a rain. 
So what type of products would give me the best protection?
I am assuming some type of clear coat or a light stain.

TIA


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yes, a clear sealer will most closely approximate the wet look. Oil is best if you can get it in your state. I like the Olympic Maximum clear.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I did a clear sealer on a deck two years ago. The customer wanted that same "wet look". I got a call last year saying the sealer failed and the wood turned gray. I went over with my SW rep to check it out. It was pretty gray. The rep got a glass of water and sprinkled some on the deck. The water still beaded up nicely. The sealer was doing its job. According to my rep, a clear sealer will seal against the water, but won't do much in terms of blocking the UV rays. So that's exactly what happens. 

This year, I got another call saying the water was no longer beading up and it really was time to apply the sealer again.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The product Jmay lists has UV resistance - as I read it seams that matters


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

if u stain it, don't forget to seal it afterwards. i'd recommend 2 top coats for the fence and 4 for the deck using a high-quality polyurethane finish. If you don't stain it, seal it with a primer like Quick Dry first, then add 3-4 coats of finish. Let each coat dry overnight before recoating. In any case, resist buying the cheap oil finishes if u can help it. They're too thick and turn an amber color in sunlight, giving the wood a hazy, dull look fairly quickly. I've used Dura Seal with good results. Comes in a purple can.

Also, if you stain it, a good trick to get more uniform coverage is to dampen the raw wood with a wet sponge first. Just so the top 1/8" or so is wet. Then let it air dry a little (5-10 min or so) then apply the stain. The water makes the wood grain swell and "pop" so more surface area is exposed to receive the color. Also, use clean white rags to wipe-on and wipe-off, just like Mr. Miagi showed you...

oh, and water based finishes give wood a "softer" and more subtle wet look. So depending on what you want--or what the missus wants I should say!--that is a consideration.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Polyurethane? On an EXTERIOR fence?


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah. Exterior polyurethane. Why, what's the problem


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

JustScrewIt said:


> Yeah. Exterior polyurethane. Why, what's the problem


Peeling, premature failure, no ability to touch-up the sealer. Even the highest rated spar varnishes have to be recoated on a yearly basis. I can't imagine any exterior grade polys holding up to the UV rays. Not to mention the sanding that will be required, dust cleaned off, before a re-coat.

In theory it would produce the "wet look" the OP is after.........I guess here in the Midwest it's something that just wouldn't hold up......In California, I'm sure it's a whole different story. If it works out there, hey, I say go for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Polyurethane on decks and fences are a bad idea. I agree with Gymshu.
It invariably peels like a Redhead too long in the Sun.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Using a primer as I mentioned, and buffing/scuffing in between coats is best practice. Of course, it would be nice to have done this before putting the fence up, but oh well. In any case, you'll have to recoat at some point whether you use poly, boat sealer, or grandma's sewing machine oil. Might as well just leave it bare and power wash it when it greys up

On that note, OP, you never mentioned the actual type of wood you have... That can be a factor in deciding what product to use


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your information. wood is spruce, some is very light green treated outdoor wood. Sorry for delayed response was on holidays and then this got put on back burner.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> Peeling, premature failure, no ability to touch-up the sealer. Even the highest rated spar varnishes have to be recoated on a yearly basis. I can't imagine any exterior grade polys holding up to the UV rays. Not to mention the sanding that will be required, dust cleaned off, before a re-coat.
> 
> In theory it would produce the "wet look" the OP is after.........I guess here in the Midwest it's something that just wouldn't hold up......In California, I'm sure it's a whole different story. If it works out there, hey, I say go for it.:thumbsup:


Oh yeah they don't have ANY issues with UV in California! This guy doesn't spend a lot of time in the boatyards along the coast apparently. Wood boat decks coated with $100.00 per gallon UV resistant clears getting sanded down to bare wood and recoated every two years at least. But hey it's gotta last on a house deck right?


----------

